# Sharing my Guppy Collections (Videos and Pictures)



## GuppyCollection (2 mo ago)

*SILVERADO GREEN DOUBLE SWORD TAIL*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome, nice


----------



## GuppyCollection (2 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Welcome, nice


Thank you very much! I will be uploading more videos when I get my new show tank.


----------

